

Discounts for developers who happen to be students - bepolite
https://github.com/najela/discount-for-student-dev

======
pcr0
Unfortunate the GitHub student pack takes at least half a year to verify, if
not longer :(

Not sure why they take so long to verify when every other student discount is
instantaneous or takes up to two days (e.g. Apple, BitBucket, CodeSchool)

~~~
detaro
Certainly not "at least". Maybe if they don't know the institution yet? But
that really sounds annoying.

~~~
pcr0
Slight exaggeration on my part.

I've been waiting for 2 months now. It seems their backlog is growing at an
increasing rate, and with it, their response time.

Might also have to do with non-.edu emails

~~~
toomuchtodo
My .edu email account was approved same day.

~~~
pcr0
Seems to be the case, I see.

------
bepolite
Great list

